# Miro 111 Wheels, has anyone mounted them on A3s?



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

For a black car, and my A3.. which of the following suits better? I'm liking both but I need to pick one. 

Matt Black: 









Silver: 









Something like:


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

DO IT ! 

The only size that will fit is 18x8.5 45ET


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

The wheel has such a nice look that just disappears in black. Go silver!


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

I hope I won't get any rubbing issues if I'm lowered later on. What springs should I go with to have that "Low-poke" looks? Not thinking any coilovers yet or bags.


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

xnox202 said:


> I hope I won't get any rubbing issues if I'm lowered later on. What springs should I go with to have that "Low-poke" looks? Not thinking any coilovers yet or bags.


 Springs don't add to the "poke", things like lower offset, width and spacers do. I personally am not a big fan of poke in general, but to each his own. Springs usually lower less than 1.5''. Might wanna get CO's for more lowerage. good luck.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Well not too much actually. Just lowered nicely by the wheel fender-ish kinda look. Eibach Sportline Springs says they go as low as F 2.0" / R 1.6". Has anyone got them fitted?


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

go silver


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

go black


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

This got to rub!


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

xgarage said:


> This got to rub!


 19x8.5 ET35 looks like. So much poke.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Gryphoon has Miro's too..


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

xgarage said:


> This got to rub!


 Thats spazmo's A3 
It looked super agressive on those wheels 
I dont think he rubbed much if at all


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Miro 111s are hawt


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Well, since we are resurrecting this thread... 





































My stance leaves something to be desired, being on springs and not coils, & they're silver not black though.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

why not gun metal!


----------



## shaun365 (Apr 2, 2012)

Heres my a3 on 18x8.5 and 9.5

static on coilovers 




























cheers

shaun


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

DOOOO ITTTTT!! Gryphon001's car just gives me shivers. Just inspires me to get those wheels.


----------



## d0mino (Feb 28, 2012)

Gryphon001 said:


> Well, since we are resurrecting this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude i want the exact same wheel setup, shoot me all the infos needed for a noob, drop, inch...etc, Thx


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

d0mino said:


> Dude i want the exact same wheel setup, shoot me all the infos needed for a noob, drop, inch...etc, Thx


Wheels are 18"/8.5" 45 offset on 225 tires. The suspension is H&R Sport springs with Koni FSDs... If you want a nice looking even drop though, go with coils. Springs will have a difference in wheel gap front to back. I don't have the measuremts for height off the top of my head now.


----------



## d0mino (Feb 28, 2012)

Gryphon001 said:


> Wheels are 18"/8.5" 45 offset on 225 tires. The suspension is H&R Sport springs with Koni FSDs... If you want a nice looking even drop though, go with coils. Springs will have a difference in wheel gap front to back. I don't have the measuremts for height off the top of my head now.


kk, do i really need the koni FSDs and can't just go with springs?


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

Shaun's setup is BONKERS. I dig it..


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

shaun365 said:


> Heres my a3 on 18x8.5 and 9.5
> 
> static on coilovers
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CozmicVW (Jul 13, 2002)

What size tires on the staggered setup


----------

